# Which bee vac and why



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I am planning on just making my own in a couple of days when my vacuum arrives in mail.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a wet dry vac but not a bee vac


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

If you go to build your self on home page bottom of list is bee vac. Simple design. I ordered a battery operated vacuum and will make a box that will fit on top of frame box. Either nuc or hive body and underneath a separate box that bee in is attached.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

If you're not going to do cutouts, I see very little need for a vac.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

If you had seen my sunroom and you were the one draping a dark tarp over the glass having a vac around wouldn't seem like a foolish idea


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone used either of vacs mentioned in post 1?


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

I own the Owens for about 8 years. It's a good vac but there are a few tricks you need to know about it. The Robo Vac is a superior unit, but it sounds like for your needs the Owens will do the trick.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

The Robo is a sweet design but like Barry has eluded to, it's designed for cutouts. There are bucket vac designes on line you can make in about 15 minutes at a cost of around $30. It's far better for what you have in mind I believe.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

If it is just for you sunroom, I would modify a 5 gallon bucket as a holding chamber. Suck them up and then carry outside and dump.

Cheap and easy. And I love that. 

Now if you plan to do some cutouts, the story would be different.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I built this one and three more like it..... FREE.
Camera lens must have been foggy.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Barry said:


> If you're not going to do cutouts, I see very little need for a vac.


I have vac'd dozens of swarms with my Bushkill. Often they are tangled in a thicket of branches, or on a thick trunk and can't be shaken or scrapped off. Add a few 18" pipe extensions onto the hose and get the swarms high up or out of reach. Faster than waiting for them to walk in, and no evening return trip required to pick them up. I hang around for a while getting the returning field bees and head home. Move the super full of bees off of the two vac parts and move it onto a bottom board.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

And what would those "tricks" be?

I would also favour an option that is easy to move about.



beeman2009 said:


> I own the Owens for about 8 years. It's a good vac but there are a few tricks you need to know about it. The Robo Vac is a superior unit, but it sounds like for your needs the Owens will do the trick.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Get yourself a dustbuster. Cheap and simple for removing bees in your sun room.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Would that not kill them? Last time there at least 2 lb of bees!



Barry said:


> Get yourself a dustbuster. Cheap and simple for removing bees in your sun room.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

WBVC said:


> Would that not kill them? Last time there at least 2 lb of bees!


Why are there so many bees collecting in this room? I own an Owens, great product, but can be made for a fraction of the cost, granted if I made it, wouldn't be as nice. My favorite feature is how the suction can be adjusted.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Lots of bees periodically get attracted to this room as family members occasionally leave open honey containers in it Also the bees seem attracted to the plants and water feature. The screen door is supposed to be kept closed but no one is perfect.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Any time ford. Take care.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Some pictures of out of reach swarm captures with Bushkill Vac and shop vac hose extensions. A capture is only limited by how long a pipe you can hold up.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I was wondering, Do you think the bumps in the hose bruise the bees when pulled through the hose? Would a smoother hose bee better?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Dan P said:


> I was wondering, Do you think the bumps in the hose bruise the bees when pulled through the hose? Would a smoother hose bee better?


I have used those corrugated shop vac hoses dozens of times with little loss. The secret is reducing the suction to the minimum needed to suck the bees. If you can hear the bees going down the hose, you are killing them. Pool cleaning hoses are smooth inside, but only 1 1/2" diameter. The shop vac hoses are 2 1/2" wide, less clogging. Both the swarms shown in the pictures are thriving today, and numerous others.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Alright. Thanks Frank


----------

